# Inside Burghley House.



## littleowl (Jun 11, 2015)

For years there was a total ban on photo's inside the house. Now permission was granted I took advantage . Flash is not allowed because the paintings are 300 years old.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2015)

A beautiful set of pics, Littleowl. Lovely thing to send this Canadian off to bed. Thanks so much. Cheers.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 11, 2015)

Left this one out but doubled the  bed by mistake..


----------



## oakapple (Jun 11, 2015)

Is this the stately home near Stamford?If so, I have walked around the grounds and had a coffee there in the orangery, but did't pay to go inside as there was no time.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 11, 2015)

Didn't they have florid tastes then?Some of the things are lovely, others not.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your great photographs littleowl.  That must have been an interesting tour.  The textiles are lovely and I like some of the furniture and carpets.  Except for maybe 1 or 2, I'll pass on all the artwork though. Hard to believe anyone actually lived in this place.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 14, 2015)

Oakapple. Yes this is the same house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Lovely photos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

Very interesting photos Littleowl, thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice photos but talk about gaudy decorating.


----------

